# "Trigger slap" on Rami



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody experience trigger slap on the CZ Rami or any other model with the curved trigger. I've had my Rami for a few months and have recently started having trouble with my finger hurting after a range session. Thought it was the position I was using on the trigger, but I changed it and it is still happenning. Any suggestions, I love this gun but love should not hurt.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If it ever happened with my P-01, it must have never bothered me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Never happened on the recently-sold 75B, but I am always very aware of my trigger reset.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

As I said in your other post I have never experienced "Trigger slap" from my Rami. Pay attention to your reset and trigger control.


----------

